# Newest update



## Prg909 (Nov 4, 2016)

App telling me to update to newest version 1515449231
It gives me no option to cancel
The new update won't install it says parsing error
Problem is I have reserved block for the morning and now my app won't work without updating. Any suggestions


----------



## icantdeliverhere (Jan 7, 2018)

LOL it your fault b/c someone else messed up here.

love, 
-Amazon thingin'

PS your gonna be deactivated. 

/joking


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Uninstall the app. Reinstall by downloading app from flex website.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Got same error, clearing the data and restarting the phone fixed it.


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

New update 3.0.10314. The home screen is now blindingly white. Wow, what an improvement.


----------



## Dash_D_Cadet (Nov 10, 2017)

Amazon Flex Department:


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Dash_D_Cadet said:


> Amazon Flex Department:


That dog should be a monkey.


----------

